# biolab ramp?



## MariettaMike

Does anybody know what shape the biolab ramp is in?

I remember reading a post about a bad ramp for ML, but I can't find it.

Maybe it was a theft problem?

(or both?)


----------



## Dillusion

There is 'theft' at all the ramps around ML, from scottsmoor in the IRl to biolab to etc...My car (cross my fingers) has never been broken into but you never know. There just isn't enough FWC working to go to each ramp every hour to check on them.

The 'ramp itself' it in horrible shape. Unless you have a true 'sub 6 inch draft' boat (not just talking about BS manufacturer specs) you will find it VERY hard to launch.

It will be better in the spring/summer when the later level comes back up and they open the flood gates to let the water push all the dead grass out.


----------



## AfterHours2

Basically the same as Matty said. Biolab is probably the only ramp I use to fish the southern lagoon and have never had any issues with thieves. I typically have to launch my boat then pole or paddle to atleast the 2nd marker before i fire up the motor. I went through a few water pumps last year and have not had an issues now that I kill the motor before the shallows. It does look miserable for some of the others in the larger rigs trying to launch or load though...


----------



## swaddict

just use Haulover or Beacon 42, it's not that far of a run to fish the south end


----------



## MariettaMike

> just use Haulover or Beacon 42, it's not that far of a run to fish the south end


I have used Haulover the past couple trips and noticed  a couple boats that pulled into Captain Jack's  as I was passing there actually get in front of me on the water headed south coming from biolab.

Considering my Dolphin SS drags in 9 inches I'll keep going to haulover.

What about Eddy Creek? I heard they poured concrete over there.


----------



## AfterHours2

> just use Haulover or Beacon 42, it's not that far of a run to fish the south end
> 
> 
> 
> I have used Haulover the past couple trips and noticed  a couple boats that pulled into Captain Jack's  as I was passing there actually get in front of me on the water headed south coming from biolab.
> 
> Considering my Dolphin SS drags in 9 inches I'll keep going to haulover.
> 
> What about Eddy Creek? I heard they poured concrete over there.
Click to expand...

No concrete yet brother. Just there yesterday and it has gotten worse. Big hole at end of ramp then the water comes back up to ankle high. You just about have to drive your entire vehicle in the water to launch. Been there, done that..


----------



## Dillusion

Eddy creek is a kayak launch....not a skiff launch. And even if you did have a skiff that was light enough to launch like a NMZ or shadowcast...the water is so low right now that you cant poll OUT of eddy creek because its 3-4" at the mouth of the creek where all those dead trees are.


----------



## jslimick89

Water level is pretty low.


----------



## bermuda

Yep biolab is pretty skinny - I could get my Native SUV thru there though. The ramp is better today theft wise - back in the day everyone would just leave their windows rolled down so the thieves wouldn't break them lol.


----------



## Bissell

Your at risk of theft parking your car in a Walmart parking lot.. Had my truck broken into at haulover once. I was pretty pissed that they took my ashtray... Pointless waist of thier time. Was at biolab 3 days ago, the grass has cleared out of the main channel, got on plane right from the launch. I do run a Nmz though.


----------



## AfterHours2

> Your at risk of theft parking your car in a Walmart parking lot.. Had my truck broken into at haulover once. I was pretty pissed that they took my ashtray... Pointless waist of thier time. Was at biolab 3 days ago, the grass has cleared out of the main channel, got on plane right from the launch. I do run a Nmz though.


Good news CS. I'll be there Fri morning. Wind has been brutal lately. Bio may not be the best ramp out there but its hard to resist..


----------



## swampfox

Bio was my go to ramp. All though I did break a bunk there once from being on a angle with the trailer. FRom that damn big prop hole. My nieghbor got his Grand Cherokee broke in to there. It said when he was leaving a couple of shifty looking tweeker meth head rolled up. He eye balled the whole way out. When he came back there was nice piece of coquina sitting in the drivers seat. Along with all the glass. And a big hole where shitty stock radio was. They probably got $10 for it at the pawn shop. You would think they would pland ahead and bring a hammer atleast. Just leave your doors unlocked.


----------



## TwoKids

Looking for some veteran biolab knowledge. When you folks launch the skinnys from biolab do you jump on plane from the ramp and head straight east or do you run that makeshift channel north than east? Or do you just idle it all the way out to the end of the channel? (With the current water level)


----------



## Dillusion

> Looking for some veteran biolab knowledge. When you folks launch the skinnys from biolab do you jump on plane from the ramp and head straight east or do you run that makeshift channel north than east? Or do you just idle it all the way out to the end of the channel? (With the current water level)


If you try and run straight east from the ramp hole you'll find yourself high and dry in short order. You need to idle out of that channel until it straightens out facing east, then jump up really quick, or just jump up immediately from the ramp hole.

I can jump up on plane within 20 feet with the last two skiffs I've had so gunning it and then throttling down to stay on plane and so I can make a sharp turn hasn't been a problem.

I see LOTS of hewes and mavericks with big heavy 4-strokes stuck in the mud back there...it all depends on how you operate your skiff and what it can do.


----------



## AfterHours2

Launch, get on plane and head north toward markers. Follow markers hard east until out of the ramp area. You will know right away if your rig is capable of running with the water level at the time. Honestly, if it looks shallow I typically either paddle or pole due east out of the ramp until the water gets deep enough to run out of. It's really better on your motor anyways being your not sucking up sand in your lower unit..


----------



## MariettaMike

> Looking for some veteran biolab knowledge. When you folks launch the skinnys from biolab do you jump on plane from the ramp and head straight east or do you run that makeshift channel north than east? Or do you just idle it all the way out to the end of the channel? (With the current water level)



Been there once, Idle North, Idle/Plane East pending conditions. There are stakes with pointers toward the channel side.


----------



## TwoKids

Got it. Thanks guys, appreciate the info.


----------



## disporks

Guys yall should post a google image, we have a couple launches around here that sound similarly bad like the one yall are talking about...Im just trying to picture the launch you guys are speaking of


----------



## brevard955




----------



## disporks

Damn that does look a little sketchy haha. I tried a new ramp over here in the marsh last weekend, didn't know to go right or left so I went left and started to get on plane...gut feeling told me to stop so I started idling and went through some submerged tree branches and pretty much had to turn around in a foot of water/mud bottom with sticks flying outta the water.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

The few times we have launched there we pull off the ramp and plane north first, then east. Gotta watch that 90* corner from north to east, it gets piled up with grass and mud from what I've seen.


----------



## Knight Patrol

Also when parking make sure you are park where the trucks are parked in the above picture, which is well forward of the signs. This morning there was a large truck parked where it made it difficult for other people to launch.


----------



## brew1891

I usually idle north till we are getting close to the turn east, then hammer it, turn east hard and run the channel out. It's an art form at that ramp. Gotta know when to punch it out of there. 

As a side note when I got my parking sticker renewed I was giving the guy a hard time about taking our money and not fixing anything. He claimed biolab was being fixed soon...that was last November. Haven't been to bio lab in a couple months but I'm guessing no fixes. They appear to just be taking our money to put in more manatee viewing crap for tourists.


----------



## el9surf

Why do you want it fixed? Nicer ramp = a lot more people. 
Its perfect for a little dirt access ramp.


----------



## AfterHours2

> Why do you want it fixed? Nicer ramp = a lot more people.
> Its perfect for a little dirt access ramp.


Agreed. But honestly, the ramp is not really the problem. It's the channel that leads out to the lagoon that nature controls. Can't do much about water level/quality. In the mean time, If you have a larger boat then you may want to launch elsewhere...


----------



## brew1891

> Why do you want it fixed? Nicer ramp = a lot more people.
> Its perfect for a little dirt access ramp.


Not really the ramp but the channel would be more accurate...and yes if they want money from boaters they should actually use the money to keep the ramps in good condition...not for another manatee viewing area.


----------

